# Problème Airport express



## B.GR (21 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,
Je rencontre un problème dans l'utilisation de mon airport express.

Je l'ai acheté il y'a un mois pour la brancher à mon ampli Hifi afin d'écouter ma bibliotheque Itunes sur mes enceintes hifi.
Tout fonctionnait normalement. 

J'ai déménagé la semaine dernière. Dans mon nouveau logement je ne dispose pas d'internet. Ma première question est donc est il possible d'utiliser l'airport express meme sans internet ? 

Depuis que je l'ai rebranchée, le voyant clignote en orange au lieu du vert fixe et lorsque je lance l'utilitaire airport, aucune borne airport n'est détectée. J'ai tenté le reset à l'arrière de l'appareil mais cela ne change rien.

Idéalement je souhaiterai pouvoir écouter ma musique via Itunes sur mes enceintes tout en me connectant à internet grâce à mon identifiant SFR FON. 
Est ce que c'est techniquement possible ? Si oui j'aimerai bien que quelqu'un m'explique la marche à suivre.

Cordialement

B.gr


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,

comment te connectes-tu à Internet dans ce nouveau logement ?

Quel type de Mac utilises-tu ?

_(on peut utiliser une Express en Airplay sans Internet et même sans routeur, on va voir plus loin après ta réponse)_.


----------



## B.GR (21 Janvier 2015)

Je me connecte sur le reseau SFR WIFI FON grâce à un identifiant sfr. 
Je me dis qu'en ayant configuré l'airport express une première fois dans mon ancien logement avec ma box sfr, il faudrait tout réinitialiser mais pour cela il faudrait que mon macbook la détecte...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2015)

Je suppose que c'est un hotspot wifi, et que tu n'as pas point d'accès wifi chez toi.

Pour que ta borne Express soit vue par le Mac, il faut que tu la connectes par Ethernet au Mac.
Comme tu l'as resetée, elle est configurée par défaut pour créer un réseau wifi.
Mais tu ne peux pas te connecter à son réseau wifi, puisque tu dois être te connecter au hotspot pour avoir accès à Internet.

Tu peux utiliser la fonction Airplay de la borne si tu la connectes par Ethernet au Mac.
Il faudra obligatoirement activer le partage Internet de Wifi vers Ethernet (Préférences système/Partage).

J'ai testé cette configuration avant de faire cette réponse, ça fonctionne bien.
Mon réseau est tout en adresses IP fixes, ça facilite les choses.
Il faudra peut-être que tu mettes l'Ethernet du Mac et l'Express en IP fixes.
Tester d'abord en DHCP pour voir.


----------



## B.GR (21 Janvier 2015)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps d'essayer tout ça. Je vais récupérer un cable ethernet ce weekend et j'essaierai. 
Par contre du coup je ne pourrai pas lire ma musique tout en étant connecté à internet via la hotspot de SFR ? 
Désolé mais je ne suis pas très doué en informatique, c'est pour ça que je suis sur mac d'ailleurs... :bigsmile:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2015)

B.GR a dit:


> Par contre du coup je ne pourrai pas lire ma musique tout en étant connecté à internet via le hotspot de SFR ?


Si, tu pourras (je le fais actuellement pour tester).

Je ne peux pas simuler totalement ta configuration car je ne suis pas connecté à un Hotspot.
Ca change des choses concernant Internet, par rapport à un réseau domestique, mais pour Airplay ça ne devrait pas poser de problème.

Je pense que tu peux laisser l'Express en DHCP (Utilitaire Airport/Internet/Connexion via : DHCP), c'est sa configuration par défaut.

A priori donc, même sans modifier la config. actuelle de l'Express après reset, ça doit fonctionner.
Tu pourrais désactiver le réseau wifi de l'Express car tu ne l'utiliseras pas : (Utilitaire Airport/Borne d'accès/Sans fil/Mode réseau : désactivé).

Tu ne pourras utiliser l'Express pour Airplay QUE en reliant la borne au Mac par Ethernet.
Malheureusement par wifi ce ne sera pas possible, puisque tu dois te connecter au Hotspot pour avoir Internet.
Tu ne peux pas être connecté en wifi simultanément à 2 réseaux.


----------



## B.GR (21 Janvier 2015)

Apres plusieurs reset j'ai enfin réussi à récupérer la connexion avec mon airport. Et en effet comme tu dis je ne peux pas être simultanément connecté à internet et utiliser l'airplay. 
Bon je le saurai, en tout cas merci d'avoir pris le temps de m'aider et de solutionner mon problème
Bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2015)

B.GR a dit:


> Et en effet comme tu dis je ne peux pas être simultanément connecté à internet et utiliser l'airplay.


Si, tu peux utiliser la fonction Airplay tout en étant connecté en wifi à Internet, mais uniquement si tu restes connecté à la borne via Ethernet.

Airplay ne veut pas dire Wifi : on peut utiliser la fonction Airplay même dans un réseau câblé, sans wifi.

Edit : je viens de compléter le test en faisant un reset de l'Express.
Après reset, par défaut la borne est configurée comme routeur (DHCP + NAT).
Avec ce réglage, Airplay n'est pas disponible.
Il faut mettre la borne en mode bridge (Réseau/Mode routeur : désactivé), et alors la fonction Airplay est disponible.
Je fais le test au plus près de ta configuration : je suis connecté à Internet en wifi, la borne Express que je viens de reseter est raccordée à mon Mac par Ethernet, et j'écoute la musique par Airplay tout en tapant ce message.
La seule modif de configuration que j'ai faite à la borne après reset est donc de la mettre en mode bridge, tout le reste est par défaut.
(ensuite on peut désactiver son wifi puisque on n'en a pas besoin dans cette configuration).

Une autre solution serait de brancher directement le câble audio dans la sortie casque du Mac...


----------



## B.GR (21 Janvier 2015)

Initialement dans mon ancien logement, j'étais connecté par internet sans fil et la liaison entre mon mac et l'airplay pour diffuser la musique se faisait sans fil aussi donc je ne suis pas sur de te suivre.
Lors de la configuration j'avais du effectivement connecter l'airplay en ethernet à ma box mais juste le temps d'une étape de la config.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2015)

B.GR a dit:


> j'étais connecté par internet sans fil et la liaison entre mon mac et l'airplay pour diffuser la musique se faisait sans fil aussi donc je ne suis pas sur de te suivre.


Mais ton Express était connectée à une box : le son "passait" sans fil de ton Mac à ta Box, puis de ta box à l'Express.
(le son ne passait pas directement du Mac à l'Express)

Maintenant tu n'as plus de box, l'Express n'est plus reliée à un réseau wifi.

Tu ne peux donc l'utiliser QUE en la connectant par Ethernet au Mac (puisque tu dois te connecter en wifi au hotspot), ce qui n'a aucun intérêt, puisque tu peux tout aussi bien mettre le câble audio directement dans la sortie casque du Mac.


----------

